# Festa della bandiera italiana



## Giannaclaudia

Oggi è la festa del tricolore, in ricordo del 7 gennaio 1797, quando a Reggio Emilia, venne proposto da d. Giuseppe Compagnoni e subito accolto ed adottato come bandiera nazionale dal Congresso Cispadano.

Auguri!


----------



## sabrinita85

*Auguri al tricolore e anche agli italiani, va... che non fa mai male!*


----------



## irene.acler

Mi aggrego...auguri alla bandiera italiana!!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Come mi sento ignorante a volte..non lo sapevo..


----------



## danalto

Già, auguri...ad una delle più brutte bandiere del mondo!


----------



## lsp

Auguri a tutti i nostri amici italiani per la festa del tricolor!_
(nonostante che lo abbiano saputo o no )_


----------



## Cecilio

Non credo molto nelle bandiere ma mi unisco alla celebrazione dei miei cari foreri italiani!


----------



## confusion

Paulfromitaly said:


> Come mi sento ignorante a volte..non lo sapevo..


 

Mi risulta fosse la prima volta che si festeggiava!


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> Non credo molto nelle bandiere ma mi unisco alla celebrazione dei miei cari foreri italiani!


Neanch'io e tra l'altro non credo si sia mai festeggiato questo giorno in Italia....


----------

